# Jumping While Shooting Free Throws



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

How come in the nba nobody jumps while free throwing. In my city leage, about 67% of teens do not jump. I, when I jump when shooting free thows, shoots a percenatge similar to R. Miller, but when I do not jump, I shoot like B. Wallace. People say you can't jump over the line, but even when I jump i stay behind the line
The question?
Cany you jump?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you can, I don't, it helps me anchor my weight better. I'm a better set shooter than I am a jump shooter.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm dunno if you can jump or not when you shoot FTs. But I feel knee bend w/o jumping is better since the shot you have will be from a consistent place. If you jump, your jump might vary very minimally, but it reduces the mechanical element of it. And when you're a professional, you want the look to be consistent.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

people must look at you like youre one strange cat.


----------



## RP (Jun 21, 2002)

i dont think you are allowed to jump when you shoot free throws.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

I've seen guys do it in International Basketball and I don't think the NBA wouldn't allow it. Heck i've seen 70% of the players touch the line while shooting their free throws. 

In terms of convinience I wouldn't do it for the same reasons Filibuster mentioned.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Of course you can jump when shooting free throws, as long as you stay behind the line. It's just that the vast majority of players prefer taking a set shot in that situation.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

......because jumping during the free throws would bring down your percentage quite a bit. The reason people jump when they shoot field goals is so they don't get blocks and get a clear view of the basket. Jumping during free throws is stupid. You can't get as good of a motion when you throw in the variable of jumping.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Pan is completely right, but for amateurs like 3-pointer, who do not practice their FTs as much as their jumpshots, they may be better when jumping.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I'm almost positive that you're *allowed* to jump, you just have to be completely behind the line, and like people have said, it generally makes it harder.

Slightly OT: I like how Van Exel stands like 4 feet behind the free throw line.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i think u can jump but u gotta notice u'rnt steppin on the FT line or pass the line..


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

I think for smaller and weaker guys, jumping is in fact more natural (just take a look at a 3 point shooting contest). With these players, when they shoot their FTs it almost seems as if they have to make an effort to not let their feet go off the ground.

But of course this would expend more energy, and also it would be uncomfortable had to jump shoot their FT from a stand still position (ie, as opposed to getting it off a screen or some type of movement).


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i used to jump when i shoot freethrows back in grade 5, but then i decided i wanted to be like the pros. it was hard to get used to at first and i didn't have enough strength with my arms so my form was really bad and my percentage dropped. But over time your arms get stronger and after lots of practice it becomes really easy. Now freethrows are just like a simple flick of the wrist.

Jumping helps those who lack enough strength in their arms and knees to shoot the ball, but for guys who are 6'8 and 210lbs, jumping just wastes their energy.


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

I think I concentrate more on actually trying to hit the rim, not trying to make the basket. Plus, it needs arm stength.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

You can jump, but why would you? It would just throw off your shot sometimes. If you jump, you won't always get the same kind of jump every time. When you shoot free throws, you develop a routine so every time you shoot free throws, it becomes pretty much automatic.

It looks like you need to work on your fundamentals first.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Why in the hell would it be called "stupid" if it works? Was Rick Barry stupid for shooting granny-style? He might have looked stupid, but you can't argue with results.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Why in the hell would it be called "stupid" if it works? Was Rick Barry stupid for shooting granny-style? He might have looked stupid, but you can't argue with results.


It wouldn't work, at as high of a percentage, therefore it's stupid. It wouldn't work as well because jumping you add a highly uncontrollable element.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I prefer to shoot free throws underhand. Old school, just like Rick Barry


----------



## adomis82 (Aug 30, 2004)

I like the Nick Van Exel jumpshot from the middle of the circle.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>3 Pointer</b>!
> about 67% of teens do not jump.
> Cany you jump?


Did you do the math on that? :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

A guy on the Bulls on the first post MJ era team jumped during his freethrows.  But they sucked don't follow in their footsteps. But seriously a freethrow is so short all you need to do is do a full shot attempt whilst bending knees and extend your arms fully and it goes in 90% of the time. That is just me though, I am a very good shooter,and I only jump like 6 inches for my jumpshot, and I can drain a 3 with consitency. By not jumping out of the building it gives me a sense of stability that allows me to make my shots easier. I shot +500% from 3 point land last year. But that is the highschool/college line, move to NBA distance and brick, brick, brick, brick, brick, brick, SWISH. Do whatever you feel comfortable doing.


----------

